# Versionierung mit Maven



## Basti91 (22. Sep 2011)

Hallo,
könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich Versionierungen in Maven manage?
Erste Google-Ergebnisse haben leider nicht weitergeholfen.


----------



## maki (22. Sep 2011)

*verschoben*


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Sep 2011)

Wo liegt dein genaues Problem?


----------



## Basti91 (22. Sep 2011)

Habe das Grundlegende Problem das ich nicht weiss wie ich anfangen soll.

Wie werden die Versionen in der pom.xml dargestellt.
Wie werden die Versionen in die Maven Ordnerstruktur eingebunden.


----------



## maki (22. Sep 2011)

Solltest dir imho die Maven Grundlagen anlesen: External Resources on Maven


----------

